# Food Safety News - 12/17/2021 New Listeria outbreak of unknown origin identified; investigations ongoing in other outbreaks



## daveomak.fs (Dec 17, 2021)

*New Listeria outbreak of unknown origin identified; investigations ongoing in other outbreaks*
By Coral Beach on Dec 17, 2021 12:06 am
The FDA has discovered a new outbreak of Listeria infections, but a cause is yet to be determined. In an update of ongoing outbreaks, the Food and Drug Administration announced the new outbreak, which has already sickened 16 people. The FDA did not report how many states are involved or when the people became ill.... Continue Reading


*Too many people are still getting sick from foodborne illness; FDA has a plan to change that*
By Frank Yiannas on Dec 17, 2021 12:05 am
– Opinion – Editor’s note: Frank Yiannas, FDA Deputy Commissioner for Food Policy and Response Foodborne outbreaks can affect all of us, and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration is at the forefront of helping to protect consumers from foodborne illnesses. Every day, the agency takes steps to help protect the nation’s food supply. Our ability to... Continue Reading


*CR’s main worry about Costco’s rotisserie chicken is the load of sodium*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 17, 2021 12:03 am
Whether you missed it or don’t much care about raising chickens, the current issue of Consumer Reports has a warning about those “super-tasty, super-popular and super-cheap” Costco rotisserie chickens. In a word, CR’s warning is sodium. “Costco’s rotisserie chicken has 460 mg of sodium per standard 3-ounce serving, one-fifth of the maximum amount that adults... Continue Reading


*Salmonella behind a quarter of EU outbreaks in 2020 with 20,000 sickened overall*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 17, 2021 12:02 am
Salmonella caused almost a quarter of foodborne outbreaks in Europe in 2020, according to a report. The main sources of salmonellosis outbreaks were eggs, egg products and pig meat. Norovirus in crustaceans, shellfish, mollusks and products containing them and Listeria monocytogenes in fish and fish products were other agents and food pairs of concern. A total of 3,086 foodborne... Continue Reading


----------

